# GT: Dallas Mavericks at Houston Rockets Thursday 2/15



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*at







*
*Dallas Mavericks [43-9] at Houston Rockets [33-18]*
 | Thursday, February 15 2007 | Houston, TX | Toyota Center | 7:00pm | 
| *TV*: National TNT | *Radio*: 103.3 ESPN Radio |

*Game Notes*
After another clutch performance from Dirk Nowitzki, the Dallas Mavericks look to head into the All-Star break on a nine-game winning streak Thursday when they visit Tracy McGrady and the surging Houston Rockets.

Nowitzki made a layup with 1:04 left in the fourth quarter Tuesday and his assist on Jason Terry's 16-footer with 34.9 seconds to go helped Dallas (43-9) overcome a 16-point second-half deficit and win 99-93 at Milwaukee.

"Dirk Nowitzki is incredible. Man, sometimes, I get caught watching him, he's so good," Mavericks coach Avery Johnson said.

Nowitzki finished with 38 points, 11 rebounds and matched a career-high with eight assists to help the Mavs win for the 16th time in 17 contests. The lone loss in that span was a 96-85 defeat at Chicago on Jan. 25.

The Mavs, owners of the best record in the NBA, are accustomed to Nowitzki's superb performances. The 7-foot German power forward leads the team in scoring (25.2 points per game) and rebounding (9.5) for the seventh consecutive season.

"A lot of people don't give him a lot of respect," Mavs swingman Josh Howard said. "He should have been MVP the last two years for what he's done for this team. I think he's proven his point."

Those two NBA MVP awards went to Phoenix's Steve Nash, while Nowitzki finished a distant third both seasons. Nowitzki, though, did lead the Mavs to the NBA finals last season, where they lost to Miami in six games.

The only thing that appears capable of stopping Nowitzki and Dallas right now is the All-Star break. Dallas, concluding a three-game trip, has won 19 of 23 on the road since losing its first two away from home this season.

On Thursday, the Mavs will have to contend with McGrady and a surging Houston club that has won eight of its last 10. The Rockets (33-18), though, have lost six of seven against Dallas and are 6-19 in the series since March 3, 2001.

Nowitzki has been key to the Mavs' success against Houston in that span, averaging 25.3 points and 8.1 rebounds while playing in 23 of those contests. McGrady has faced Dallas just seven times since being acquired by the Rockets in June 2004, averaging 28.3 points, 6.0 assists and 5.3 rebounds, but Houston is just 3-4 in those matchups.

McGrady had a clutch performance of his own Tuesday, scoring 12 of his 28 points in the last 4 minutes of regulation and making a fadeaway jumper over Ron Artest with 1:29 to go in overtime to put the Rockets ahead for good in a 109-104 win over Sacramento.

"When you're struggling for three quarters, your best player has to take over in the fourth quarter, I don't care what he has to do," said McGrady, who missed nine of his first 14 shots. "I knew I was struggling. That's why I wanted to attack in the fourth quarter."

McGrady, who also had 12 assists, has been a catalyst for Houston since returning from a sore lower back that sidelined him in a loss to Phoenix on Jan. 17. The All-Star starter is averaging 27.0 points in 11 contests since sitting that game out to help the Rockets improve to 17-7 since losing center Yao Ming to a broken right tibia on Dec. 23.

Forty-year-old Dikembe Mutombo is averaging 5.3 points and 11.2 rebounds since taking over for Yao in the starting lineup.










Who's hot: *Dirk Nowitzki
* On the road trip so far, he's averaged 31 points, 11 rebounds and 7.5 assists. He's getting close to his first career triple-double. It's only a matter of time before he gets it done ... Out of almost nowhere, Houston's Shane Battier had 25 points and eight rebounds in an overtime win against Sacramento on Tuesday. He had surpassed seven points just once in the previous five games. ... Jason Terry has had 11 assists in both of the games so far on this road trip.

Who's not: *Tracy McGrady
* He continues to put up gaudy numbers, but he missed 15 of 26 shots against Sacramento and was 6-of-17 in the previous win over Charlotte. He's gone six consecutive games without hitting half of his shots, going 57-of-128 in that stretch. Worse, he's 8-of-15 (.533) from the line in the last two games. ... Center DeSagana Diop essentially was benched for the second half of the Milwaukee game, playing 47 seconds because of ineffectiveness.

*Injuries*
*Mavericks: *D.J. Mbenga (_right knee_) and Devean George (_right knee_) are out. 
*Rockets: *Yao Ming (_right leg_) and Bob Sura (_back_) are out.












​


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dirk for MVP


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

This is probably the biggest game since the loss in Chicago. With Devean George out, Dallas needs a win tonight to show that we have more defensive prowess on the bench. JHo, Buckner, and Stack will all have their hands full trying to contain T-Mac. Anthony Johnson may be needed as well.

This is a must win for Dallas to clinch the season series with the Rockets. Heading into the All Star break, we need all the momentum we can get, especially since Miami is coming in immediately after the break.

We NEED George back ASAP!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Dirk for MVP


If Yao hasn't been out for so long, he'd been in the race as well.

:cheers:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Sorry the NT has been slackin on the GT's and especially the NTB's. 
Seems I've spread enough good mojo over everyone's face though. It seems to be carrying over just fine. 

As for the game.... I think we might be due for a good ole fashioned Dirk vs TMac shootout!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Dirk for MVP


Seems were getting tossed alot of reverse-mojo from our opponents lately. 

I like it!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Sorry the NT has been slackin on the GT's and especially the NTB's.
> Seems I've spread enough good mojo over everyone's face though. It seems to be carrying over just fine.
> 
> As for the game.... I think we might be due for a good ole fashioned Dirk vs TMac shootout!


We are all inspired by NT; plus, we all live a little longer.... :biggrin: 

I don't doubt T-Mac will light up the mavs tonight, but I would HATE to see Dallas in a shootout. That would been a ton of outside jump shots.

Old cliche: You live by the jumpers, and you DIE by them.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I would HATE to see Dallas in a shootout.


Would surprise me - they've averaged 94 ppg in their last six...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Also, just a little reminder....

Dallas was in the 107-76 rout last time we visited Houston. That's a 31 point thump.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Sorry the NT has been slackin on the GT's and especially the NTB's.


:thinking2:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Seems were getting tossed alot of reverse-mojo from our opponents lately.
> 
> I like it!


Just tryin to give credit where credit is due. He got snubbed last year, and he wil most likley get snubbed this year.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> Also, just a little reminder....
> 
> Dallas was in the 107-76 rout last time we visited Houston. That's a 31 point thump.


Thanks for the reminder....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

hmmmm.... a very low scoring affair for now.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn wheres all the Dallas fans?

Dirk and Tmac both heating up...72-72 with 6 min left


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

-.- Dirk was hot in the fourth but i saw Stackhouse and Jho showing off their one on one moves, wtf?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

good game guys, could've gone either way but things rolled your way in the end... 

Until the next battle...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

nutmeged3 said:


> Damn wheres all the Dallas fans?
> 
> Dirk and Tmac both heating up...72-72 with 6 min left


Dallas fans were all glued to the TV? :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> good game guys, could've gone either way but things rolled your way in the end...
> 
> Until the next battle...


Yeah, it was a good game. Houston defense is impressive, and Bonzi Wells looks valuable down the stretch.

Rockets WITH YAO will be intimidating.

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Can the loss be pinned on JVG? Houston didn't have a single time out left in the final minute of the game....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

WEll I dont think it was his fault really. As you guys saw, Houston was unable to get any sort of sets to work and just couldnt execute down the stretch. He had to somehow get plays set up, but they failed.

I wouldnt blame JVG for this one, just our inability to get anyone else to set up the offense other then Tmac. Also, our FT's at the end killed us.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Damn wheres all the Dallas fans?


on Dallas-Mavs, Mavstalk, and realgm. Trying to get them to come over here sometimes but they're not budging.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

5000th post!

Dallas wins with:

Houston scored less than 80 points.
Allowing Houston with only 9 assists.
JET shooting 20% from the field. (His 4 FT's were HUGE at the end.)
Harris playing only 15:17. What's been up with the kid lately?!?!?!
Team shot under 63% from the line. Dirk never even went to the line once!

Still, a win is a win!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> WEll I dont think it was his fault really. As you guys saw, Houston was unable to get any sort of sets to work and just couldnt execute down the stretch. He had to somehow get plays set up, but they failed.


Yeah, both teams were playing very good defense down the stretch....



OneBadLT123 said:


> I wouldnt blame JVG for this one, just our inability to get anyone else to set up the offense other then Tmac. Also, our FT's at the end killed us.


What's up with TMac and FT's lately?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Gambino said:


> on Dallas-Mavs, Mavstalk, and realgm. Trying to get them to come over here sometimes but they're not budging.


Did you offer them cookies or something? :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> 5000th post!


Congrats, I just passed my 10,000th with all my ranting over this game :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Congrats, I just passed my 10,000th with all my ranting over this game :biggrin:


NICE!

:cheers:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Dallas fans were all glued to the TV? :biggrin:


radio too


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Stack is huge this year.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Stack is huge this year.


Has he been working out?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Has he been working out?


You mean










?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> You mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...

Yeah... that's HUGE!


----------

